# Relocation to NZ form the US



## maidopo

Hi I am looking to find someone that has left the USA and relocated to New Zealand. I have seen tons of post of folks from the UK relocating but I would love to get someones thoughts that has done it from the US. I am located in the Seattle area, I hate the grey skies here and while I understand that it rains in NZ (hence the beautiful greenery) I am hoping that it is less dreary. Any thoughts on weather, cost of living, housing etc are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi. We moved from Portland last August and would love to answer any specific questions you might have. We live on the North Island. It's a lot like Oregon here in terms of what the climate a d country side is. It does rain but ere is nothing better than summers here. In 2 hrs or less I can be at the beach or be hiking.


----------



## maidopo

*Thanks for the Reply!*

We are looking into Nelson (Cable Bay) I believe that is the Northland as well. Maybe even Hamilton. Do you find that although it rains it remains "brighter" so to speak and not as grey and dreary as Seattle and Portland can sometimes be (although I think Seattle is the worst, lol) 

I also wonder greatly about the prices, are things really priced outrageously due to living on an island, where I would assume most things must be imported? Have you found it difficult to make the transition in that way? 

Any of your personal thoughts on living there and how you like it would be wonderful.

Again, thanks for taking the time to comment!

Cheers,
Heather


----------



## topcat83

maidopo said:


> We are looking into Nelson (Cable Bay) I believe that is the Northland as well.


 No - it's at the north of South Island - so actually around the middle of NZ (if that makes sense!)



> Maybe even Hamilton. Do you find that although it rains it remains "brighter" so to speak and not as grey and dreary as Seattle and Portland can sometimes be (although I think Seattle is the worst, lol)


 I can only say about the UK but we find that there are less of those 'in between days'. Normally it's sunny or raining (often at the same time!)



> I also wonder greatly about the prices, are things really priced outrageously due to living on an island, where I would assume most things must be imported? Have you found it difficult to make the transition in that way?


I'll leave that to jsharbuck to comment on - again, I can only make the comparison with the UK


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi Top Cat, be glad to comment on prices.

Housing: compared to the Seattle market, ridiculously cheaper around North Island. Seattle prices in Auckland. Rentals are also reasonable but you save money with buying your home. Check Trademe.co.nz and search through their properties section for both rentals and for sale. It is cheaper to buy a house also because there is no escrow account, no massive closing costs. You can buy a home with 5% down, other costs are $1,100 to $1,500 lawyer fees, home inspection (recommended) fee $600.
If you come over on a work visa you need at least 20 to 25% down. Residency treats you like any other Kiwi in terms of home loans.

Food: Whole Food prices especially when not in season. Cheese too expensive. It took a few months to get a feel on grocery shopping. We've learned to stock up when stuff goes on sale. Example our cereal is normally $7.00 but went on sale this week for 3.99. I bought 10 boxes. We shop at small local owned produce stores, buy our fish at markets at the docks. We also go to local markets to scout for price and variety.

Clothes, make up, etc: Clothes can be quite expensive. It's like shopping at Nordstroms without being on sale. The other issue on clothes is that I like that Pacific NW, Eddie Bauer type style and there is a lot of colorful, gauzy styles. My husband says it looks like some threw up Skittles. Lol. Make up is outrageous. I paid 48$ for. Lipstick, nail polish and a file. Skin care products like Clarins are easily double price of US. We do use Amazon and relatives to mail stuff that we either like or that are cheaper even with shipping costs. Also of you are bikers, have your cycle shipped.

Cars: I don't know too many people here that buy new. We bought a really nice used car to $12,000 cash. People don't see cars as the same status symbol as Americans do.

Overall I would tell you that if you are looking to replicate the American standard of living here, you will most certainly pay dearly for it. What has appealed to us is the laid back, comfortable lifestyle here. We have less matial things, but what we need. We are able to travel and holiday several times a year. We haven't used our credit cards at all because we sit ere and say, "do we really need this". You are more likely to spend Christmas with friends on the beach for a BBQ or travel for a several week holiday in OZ or the Cooke Islands. I can't tell you how much happier living the Kiwi lifestyle has made us. We can't even imagine returning back to the US. Like anyplace though, there's good and bad,

Hope that helps. Ricci


----------



## Donna9159

Moved from Victoria Canada to NZ 2011. Like you, hated the grey skies. Big adjustment but can be done. The weather makes it easy.

Food is not bad by Canadian standards but then Canadians hopped the border to shop in Washington! Miss Costco so shop up and fill your container with Greek Salad dressing!

Clothes are expensive and weird. We are still buying from Lands End.


----------



## --american--

*fellow Seattlite...*

Greetings from the Bay of Plenty!
I moved here from Seattle 5 years ago and you are right, the weather is much better here, although I would avoid Hamilton if possible - weather-wise it's like Seattle in the winter. I was sick of the dreary weather too - lol my mom thinks I overreacted 
The transition is tough, takes a long time, especially if you arrive solo like I did, but it's definitely worth it, no regrets! I'm happy to answer any specific questions you may have but in general:
food prices have gone up in the states over the last couple years so the difference isn't as extreme now, but alas, no Trader Joe's type deals. I agree with the expat from Portland, the clothes here are weird. I still do almost all my clothes shopping when I go back to visit the US...cheaper prices and better quality.
Be ready for a pay cut, but if lifestyle is important to you, it's a no brainer. We get at least 4 weeks vacation every year in addition to lots of national holidays and workaholism is uncommon. Culturally quite similar to the northwest - casual, outdoorsy, active. And...there's national healthcare! 
If you really want a change, go for it!
Jess


----------



## realty014

Hi, I want to shift in newzealand. Currently I am living at USA, before here I were at India. I like to visit new countries, also I have 2 bedroom house in auckland newzealand, so I will move there very soon.lane:


----------



## topcat83

realty014 said:


> Hi, I want to shift in newzealand. Currently I am living at USA, before here I were at India. I like to visit new countries, also I have 2 bedroom house in auckland newzealand, so I will move there very soon.lane:


Do you have a visa yet? If not, buying a house here seems a jump of faith!


----------



## Kimbella

I'm from the US, California, landed about 18 months ago. It's a beautiful country, but can be tough to live in, compared to the US. Housing standards generally are lower, which is terrible during the winter, but the rest of the time is usually spent outdoors, making it unimportant. There can be ripples of anti-Americanism, but each person I've personally met has been nothing but polite and convivial. The cost of living is higher, compared to California at least, you could safely add 25% to the cost of everything and it would be about right. People are polite, although not warm the way Americans understand warm to be. We are overly enthusiastic sharers to the rest of the world, conversely, the rest of the world might seem a bit formal and stiff in their interactions, even when they're friendly. Hugs are common greetings here, but the level of intimacy between people still seems a bit constrained to me. Kiwis like their alcohol, and you won't ever escape its presence here. My kiwi husband says it's the social lubricant of the nation. If you don't drink, socializing could be an issue. It is a nation of DIY'ers, so things aren't always repaired to the specifications we expect in the US...tipping is not a part of the culture, so service can be lacking compared to what we expect.. turning tables for tips doesn't happen here. On the bright side, I've never felt so safe, the land is stunningly beautiful, people are definitely nice and polite, healthcare costs are mostly negligible, because it is not a consumer driven culture we have more disposable income and travel frequently, Australia is a short three hour flight away, society here in general is less aggressive, the weather (except winter) is usually moderate and nice, litter is nearly non-existent (although tagging is a problem), and the inclusion of Maori culture into everyday NZ life should be the standard by which other nations embrace their cultural heritage.


----------



## bdanson

I am a kiwi who has been living in Southern California for the past 25 years. My American husband and I have made the decision to move to Tauranga. I grew up in the South Island but he is a surfer and we fell in love with Tauranga last time we were over. I'm scared but excited. It's a huge change but will be so nice to be closer to family. We don't know anyone in Tauranga so taking a leap of faith. Does anyone have a contact we could email to find out about rental properties? Any info on Tauranga would be much appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz

bdanson said:


> I am a kiwi who has been living in Southern California for the past 25 years. My American husband and I have made the decision to move to Tauranga. I grew up in the South Island but he is a surfer and we fell in love with Tauranga last time we were over. I'm scared but excited. It's a huge change but will be so nice to be closer to family. We don't know anyone in Tauranga so taking a leap of faith. Does anyone have a contact we could email to find out about rental properties? Any info on Tauranga would be much appreciated.


Hi,
Best place to look is www.trademe.co.nz
Seems anyone who wants to expose their properties for rent or sale will use this site to reach the most people.
Looking through the ads you will come across rental agents who operate the area and should then be able to view their websites and get direct communication information for them.


----------



## kristig

maidopo said:


> Hi I am looking to find someone that has left the USA and relocated to New Zealand. I have seen tons of post of folks from the UK relocating but I would love to get someones thoughts that has done it from the US. I am located in the Seattle area, I hate the grey skies here and while I understand that it rains in NZ (hence the beautiful greenery) I am hoping that it is less dreary. Any thoughts on weather, cost of living, housing etc are welcome and appreciated!


Hi, we're planning on relocating from Central Washington in the next year, and I wanted to see how everything turned out for you!
-Kristi


----------



## actemplin

Seattlite here as well! Getting ready to move in the next few months to NZ with my husband and twin boys. Finishing up the visa process and job searching right now. PM me if you'd like to chat!


----------



## sharbuck

Hi been here almost 2 years from Portland and Montana. Be glad to answer any questions you might have.


----------

